# inshore palm valley 5/16



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

got an early start this morning with one of my fishing buds "skip". loaded up with some live mullet and mud minnows then put skip on to one of  my hot spots and of course he wasted no time in scoring this fat 28" red







[/img]
a little while later he nailed a small slot flounder which i forgot to take a pic. of  :-[  things slowed so it was off to my next secret spot where once again skip nailed this slot red







[/img]
the only thing i caught was a buzz from this cigar left over from last nights party 







[/img]


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice trip Mark! We went and caught some redbellies in black river. We were thinking of heading down that way tommorrow morning.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Nice work guys! What stick anchor are you using?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Nice trip Mark!  We went and caught some redbellies in black river.   We were thinking of heading down that way tommorrow morning.


i might go again as well, i'll look for you if i do.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Nice work guys! What stick anchor are you using?


i have both, a 5'.5" stick it & the 8' wang  ;D


----------



## RFNA (Apr 28, 2009)

nice fish, I like your improvised bimini top, I'm going to try and use that as an excuse for getting a poling platform!


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks like it's good to be your friend.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> nice fish, I like your improvised bimini top, I'm going to try and use that as an excuse for getting a poling platform!


thanks man, the shade comes in handy and stores nicely, as for the poling platform i seldom actually use it to pole the boat it comes in real handy for a lot of other things, well worth the money i spent on it


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Looks like it's good to be your friend.


what can i say?? i do the best i can


----------

